# Schneeverhältnisse Albrecht Route



## bike010 (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir starten am nächsten Sonntag 13 Juni unseren Alpencross über die Albrecht Routen. Leider ist kein anderer Termin möglich gewesen.

Weis jemand wie es auf der Route bzgl. Schnee aussieht ?

Stichwort:
- Heilbronner Hütte
- Fimber-Pass
- Pass da Costainas
- Passo Verva
- Gavia-Pass

Habe noch die Hoffnung das noch etwas weg taut ... was müssen wir aus Eurer sicht auslassen? 

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juni 2010)

Servus!
Fimberpass kannst streichen.

Kuckst mal in Ischgl auf die Webcam. Da willst eher mit Schi hin als mit MTB.

http://www.ischgl.com/de-webcams.htm

Wobei sich die Ansicht die nächsten Tage ändern wird, wenn es keinen neuen Schnee gibt. Der Neuschnee wird sich bei entsprechendem Wetter nicht lange halten da der Boden schon zu warm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (4. Juni 2010)

bike010 schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie es auf der Route bzgl. Schnee aussieht ?
> 
> Stichwort:
> - Heilbronner Hütte
> ...



Hallo, also nach diesem Mai bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher, dass du sowohl ueber die Heilbronner Huette als auch ueber den Fimba-pass (vor allem letzterer!) nicht drueber kommst, ausser mit Schneeschuhen.

Gaviapass wird gehen, da Strasse und ev. geraumt, aber vor einigen Jahren war ich in der letzten Juniwoche am Gavia (und da war der Winter nicht so hart!), neben der Strassen waren die Schneewaechten noch bis zu zwei Meter hoch.

Ich wuerde euch wirklich empfehlen, etwas spaeter zu starten...


----------



## dede (4. Juni 2010)

Alles über 2.200/2.300m Seehöhe am Alpenhauptkamm kannst du getrost vergessen (Fimber wie schon erwähnt, falls ihr geplant habt auch die Montozzoscharte oder das Rabbijoch), v.a. nordseitig und in schattigen Mulden sogar noch tiefer.....


----------



## polo (4. Juni 2010)

ich würde einen schlitten mitnehmen.


----------



## chill^out (4. Juni 2010)

polo schrieb:


> ich würde einen schlitten mitnehmen.



ich auch... kannste total vergessen...

Gavia ist aber möglich, wurde für den Giro hergerichtet...


----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2010)

verschiebt die sause auf september


----------



## swj (4. Juni 2010)

http://www.dav-heilbronn.de/cms/heilbronner_huette/service/webcams/

...oder das schneerad???

Spass beiseite, der Sommer ist jetzt zwar endlich da - aber ob das in einer Woche halbwegs vernünftig zu schaffen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gestern war ich allerdings in Brixen auf der Plose (2500) und das war ohne gröbere Probleme zu bewältigen (kleinere Schneefelder, kein Problem)


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juni 2010)

swj schrieb:


> http://www.dav-heilbronn.de/cms/heilbronner_huette/service/webcams/Gestern war ich allerdings in Brixen auf der Plose (2500) und das war ohne gröbere Probleme zu bewältigen (kleinere Schneefelder, kein Problem)


Du auch? Gestern war halb Nordtirol in Brixen. Wetterflüchtlinge nennt man so was.


----------



## bike010 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir können die Tour nicht absagen. Müssen also nächste Woche los.

Da werden wir halt den einen oder anderen Gipfel auslassen müssen. Schon ein wenig blöd.

Bin gerade am überlegen ob man ein paar Schneeschuhe mit nimmt. 
Dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## Fette Qualle (5. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach passt das alles bis zu Eurem Termin.
Vieles im nördlichen Bereich der Ostalpen ist Neuschnee, und der ist bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ruckzuck weg. Es kommen warme Tage und vermutlich auch Gewitter - die tun um diese Jahreszeit rasch Ihr Übriges.
Sicherlich werdet Ihr im Verwall und vor allem am Fimberpass grössere Schneefelder bis hin zu geschlossener Schneedecke antreffen, aber ich halte das bei korrekter Herangehensweise alles für machbar.
Die dickste Schicht von dem weissen Zeug werdet Ihr im Bereich Montozzo haben - aber schaut Euch am Gavia die Lage an und fahrt halt notfalls übern Tonale.
Falls die Zufahrt zum Rifugio Bozzi schon aufgefahren sein sollte, ist das aber auch zu schaffen.

have fun & take care


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffin (5. Juni 2010)

Den Fimberpass kannst du rausnehmen aus der Planung. Komme gerade aus dem Unterengadin und war Unteranderem auch unterhalb des Fimberpasses unterwegs. Da oben lang noch eine ganze Menge Schnee herum. Pass da Costainas bin ich zwar nur bis zur Alp Astras gefahren, der dürfte aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Thane (11. Juni 2010)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir starten am nächsten Sonntag 13 Juni unseren Alpencross über die Albrecht Routen. Leider ist kein anderer Termin möglich gewesen.
> 
> ...



So, die Schneelücken auf der Webcam von der Heilbronner werden grösser...
Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt die Tour trotzdem durchziehen...
Kannst ja mal hinterher Bescheid geben, wie es so war, wir wollen in zwei Wochen starten...

Viel Spass !
Thane


----------



## Fette Qualle (11. Juni 2010)

Thane schrieb:


> So, die Schneelücken auf der Webcam von der Heilbronner werden grösser...



sag ich doch


----------



## Thane (11. Juni 2010)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> sag ich doch



warum man dann immer die "lustigen" Kommentare ala Schneeschuhe und Schlitten rauslassen muss, versteh ich hier und da auch nicht
wenn man sich immer auf die teilweise hier schreibenden achso alpin erfahrenen Ratgeber verlassen würde, bräuchte man manchmal gar nicht loszufahren 
bisschen mehr realistische Einschätzungen und velleicht nen paar Tipps an den TE wären manchmal hilfreicher als vieles in diesem Thread hier 

sorry, aber das wollt ich schon paar Mal loswerden...


----------



## polo (11. Juni 2010)

mußt dich nicht entschuldigen, tue ich auch nicht. diese threads wiederholen sich jedes jahr, jedes jahr die gleiche antwort: man weiß es nicht.


----------



## bike010 (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

morgen geht es los nach Garmisch und Sonntag beginnt die Tour. Habe mir auch die letzten Tage die Webcam Bilder angeschaut.

Muss sagen ist einiges geschmolzen die Woche. Wir lassen uns überaschen und planen ggfs. um. Werden halt vorher immer mit den Locals sprechen.

Was mir mehr Sorgen macht sind die Wettervorhersagen...sehr wechselhaft/Regen/Gewitter.

Aber so ist es halt ... müssen wir wohl durch.

Ich sag bescheid wie es war. Danke für Eure Meinung bzw. Antworten.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trurl2000 (12. Juni 2010)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> morgen geht es los nach Garmisch und Sonntag beginnt die Tour. Habe mir auch die letzten Tage die Webcam Bilder angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sebastian

Ich hoffe eure Tour wird zum Erfolg und das Wetter spielt mit.
Wir wollen die selbe Strecke in 2 Wochen angehen.
Melde dich bitte unbedingt und teil uns deine Erfahrungen mit.
Vor allem was die Schneedecke betrifft - im Moment scheint wohl die Fimberpass am problematischsten.
Aber auch andere infos können vom Nutzen sein - gesperrte oder beschädigte Strassen usw.

Danke Dir im voraus und geniesst die Zeit !

greetz


----------



## Thane (22. Juni 2010)

wollt den Fred nochmal hochholen und den Threaderöffner mal fragen, wie es denn gelaufen ist... Speziell Fimberpass und Montozzo, wie sah es denn da mit Schnee aus...

Hat jetzt zwar wieder bissi was draufgeschneit, aber der Neuschnee wird die kommenden Tage wieder verschwinden, soll ja wärmer werden...

Danke
Thane


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2010)

Würd mich auch mal Interessieren, wollen am 12.07 übern Fimba rüber ???


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juni 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Würd mich auch mal Interessieren, wollen am 12.07 übern Fimba rüber ???


Wenn es zu diesem Tag nicht geht, geht es dieses Jahr nie wieder. Mensch das ist im Hochsommer und wir leben nicht mehr in der Eiszeit.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juni 2010)

Thane schrieb:


> wollt den Fred nochmal hochholen und den Threaderöffner mal fragen, wie es denn gelaufen ist... Speziell Fimberpass und Montozzo, wie sah es denn da mit Schnee aus...
> 
> Hat jetzt zwar wieder bissi was draufgeschneit, aber der Neuschnee wird die kommenden Tage wieder verschwinden, soll ja wärmer werden...
> 
> ...


Ich war heute im Samnaun und ganz oben hats die Berge angezuckert. Der Schnee hält sich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wenn es zu diesem Tag nicht geht, geht es dieses Jahr nie wieder. Mensch das ist im Hochsommer und wir leben nicht mehr in der Eiszeit.



Man möge einem Flachlandtiroler die Angst vor Schnee und Eis nachsehen


----------



## ]:-> (23. Juni 2010)

> Man möge einem Flachlandtiroler die Angst vor Schnee und Eis nachsehen


stimmt, im Flachland hatten wir davon heuer wahrlich genug 

Bin ich froh, dass es anscheinend in diesen Höhen schon schneefrei ist. Hätte nicht so wirklihc damit gerechnet, wenn man die 25cm Neuschnee auf der Zugspitze sieht...


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juni 2010)

Servus!
Da der Boden schon warm ist hält sich der Schnee nicht. Solange es schneit machen sich die neuen Fotos recht gut, weil oben mehr drauf fällt, als unten rum weg schmilzt, aber das ist sofort weg sobald der Schneefall aufhört. Schneefall kann es aber oberhalb von 2500 Meter immer wieder mal geben.


----------



## Trurl2000 (26. Juni 2010)

Hiho

Gibt es mitterweile neue Erfahrungen von der Albrecht Route?
Wie ist die Schneelage am Fimberpass,Pass de Costainas?
Während der letzten Tage wurde schon wesentlich wärmer und wir hoffen
auf eine relativ stressfreie Durchfahrt-hoffentlich ist der Boden nicht allzustark aufgeweicht.
Wir wollen am kommenden Monntag (28.06) starten.
Falls jemand über neuesten Erkenntnisse verfügt bitte um infos.

greetz


----------



## bike010 (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

also bis auf der Fimberpass ging alles (irgendwie). Wir sind anstatt über den Fimberpass über die Idalp gegangen...war eine schöne Plackerei. Hatten auch immer wieder Neuschnee u. Regen. 
Aber haben es trotzdem durch gezogen! 

Gruss



Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (30. Juni 2010)

bike010 schrieb:


> also bis auf der Fimberpass ging alles (irgendwie).



Seid Ihr auf der Original-Route von Albrecht unterwegs gewesen? Ich frage deswegen, das müsste ja auf Eurer Route gelegen haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7307506#post7307506

Gruß
Braunbär


----------



## bike010 (30. Juni 2010)

Ja sind wir bis auf die einzige Ausnahmen Fimberpass.

Das in Val Mora ging eigentlich wenn man nicht zu empfindlich ist. Bin aber auch nicht der super Höhenfeste.
Klar musste man hier u. da über Geröllfelder die den Trail überollt haben. Aber es ging und war kein große Aktion.

Von den Schneeverhältnissen her war es auch ok. Man musste halt um einige Felder drum herum. Aber jetzt nach zwei Wochen wird es wohl bei weitem besser sein.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. Juli 2010)

Wir haben vom 28.06 bis zum 4.07 die Albrecht Route mit Genuss durchquert.
Schneeverheltnisse sind wetterbedingt kein Problem mehr-wir hatten durchgehend strahlende Sohne und hohe Temperaturen die dem restlichen Schnee den Rest gegeben haben.
Val Mora trial war am 1.07  voll befahrbar - es wurde da kräftig gearbeitet um Schaden zu beheben was offensichtlich mit Erfolg gekrönt war.
Einziges Problem war der trial von Montozzo Scharte rtg Stausee.
Der rechte Pfad war wegen dem Bergbach unpassierbar also mussten wir auf den linken ausweichen.
Falls jemand Interesse hat - hier genauer Bericht von meinem Freund Christoph :http://www.transalp.info/gaestebuch-neu.php


----------



## Braunbaer (5. August 2010)

Trurl2000 schrieb:


> Einziges Problem war der trial von Montozzo Scharte rtg Stausee.
> Der rechte Pfad war wegen dem Bergbach unpassierbar also mussten wir auf den linken ausweichen.[/URL]



Wir sind letzte Woche den rechten Weg gefahren. Bis auf das Niveau (S1-S2 + schmal) grundsätzlich fahrbar, die Bäche waren dank der Brücken kein Problem.


----------



## flyingt (3. September 2010)

Servus zusammen, 

wir ziehen morgen los auf die Albrecht route. Das Wetter vom letzten Wochenendeund Wochenmitte war ja anscheinend zum :kotz:

Hab hier mal in den Wetter (bezüglich Fimberpaß und Stiflesjoch) threads mitgelesen wollte aber noch mal fragen ob jemand noch weiter Infos zur Fahrbearkeit der Route ab morgen hat ? Ist nur der Fimberpaß problematisch oder noch weitere Streckenabschnitte 

Ciao 
flyingt


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2010)

Servus!
Ich ware heute auf der Idalpe in Ischgl: Ich würde die Verhältnisse als KÜHL bezeichnen, aber gut machbar.


----------



## cleiende (3. September 2010)

Tja, da werden wir uns vielleicht treffen, zu erkennen bin ich leicht: Blaues GT IDXC Fully. Wir fahren Sonntagmorgen in St. Anton los. Übergang nach Galtür derzeit knappe 20cm, aber es taut laut Hüttenwirt Heilbronner Hütte.
Den Rest werden wir sehen.
Du kannst mir ja ne PN mit Deiner Mobilnummer geben falls wir vor Dir durchkommen schick ich Dir eine Nachricht wie es war.


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. September 2010)

... war ein Tagesausflug. Bin schon wieder in Kufstein.


----------



## cleiende (4. September 2010)

Ich meinte auch den "Flyingt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingt (13. September 2010)

Hi Cleiende, 

danke für das Angebot, habe deine Antwort leider heute erst gelesen  und leider bin ich schon zurück vom AlpenX. 

Sind letzten Samstag los. 

Heilbronner Hütte haben wir ausgelassen am Sonntag (denke war auch eine gute idee soll sehr matschig gewesen sein) aber Montag am fimber blauer Himmel und fast gar kein Schnee, echt klasse. 

Also falls jemand die Tour noch fahren will, letze Woche waren alle Pässe amchbar.


----------



## LastActionHero (23. Mai 2013)

So, los geht die verrücktmacherei für dieses jahr! 

In 4 Wochen wollen wir über die Albrecht route zum Lago. Wie siehts aus? Fimbapass, Heilbronner Hütte ist ja von Schneefreiheit nicht zu reden... Wie siehts auf dem Rest der Route aus? 

Jetzt ist zum wochenende schönes kaltes scheisswetter gemeldet, da kommt nochmal einiges runter. Tja, dann sinds nur noch 3 wochen bis zum start. Was meint ihr? Starten oder verschieben?


----------



## ventizm (23. Mai 2013)

ich glaub die antwort ist irgendwo in deinem post versteckt.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Mai 2013)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> So, los geht die verrücktmacherei für dieses jahr!
> 
> In 4 Wochen wollen wir über die Albrecht route zum Lago. Wie siehts aus? Fimbapass, Heilbronner Hütte ist ja von Schneefreiheit nicht zu reden... Wie siehts auf dem Rest der Route aus?
> 
> Jetzt ist zum wochenende schönes kaltes scheisswetter gemeldet, da kommt nochmal einiges runter. Tja, dann sinds nur noch 3 wochen bis zum start. Was meint ihr? Starten oder verschieben?



Ja, das ist Kaffeesud lesen! 

Vergangenes Jahr hat es nicht geklappt! 

Wenn es richtig Warm wird dann kann die Schneeschmelze sehr schnell gehen! 

Hier hast du die Webcam von der Heilbronnerhütte und hier vom Palinkopf in Ischgl


----------



## LastActionHero (23. Mai 2013)

Die cams kenn ich, die letzten 2 wochen gabs da nahezu null veränderung  also wenn es in 2 wochen noch genau so aussieht, kann mans getrost knicken, oder?


----------



## Foxi1988 (23. Mai 2013)

Hab zwar keine Alpencrosserfahrung, kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen dass der Schnee nach dieser Kälteperiode jetzt so schnell weggeht. 

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (23. Mai 2013)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Die cams kenn ich, die letzten 2 wochen gabs da nahezu null veränderung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, jeden Tag schauen, ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen später zu starten!

Hier den Wetterbericht für den Großteil der Albrechtroute und Südtirol.
Ich verwende diesen für Strecke St. Anton bis nach Dimaro!

Webcam: GAVIA PASS



Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Alpencrosserfahrung, kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen dass der Schnee nach dieser Kälteperiode jetzt so schnell weggeht.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Matthias



Ja, wenn die Sonne arbeiten kann wie sie sollte, dann schmilzt der Schnee sehr schnell weg.  Die Nachttemperaturen fallen nicht mehr in den Minus Breich!


----------



## LastActionHero (23. Mai 2013)

Was zeigt eigentlich die Webcam der Heilbronner Hütte eigentlich?  
die letzte Zeit liegt da nur ein riesen weißer Klumpen Schnee, dahinter die Berge.

Tja, bleibt nur abzuwarten, ende nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden, dann wird sichs zeigen, was noch liegt.

Habe Stornomöglichkeit bis 14 Tage vorher, dann muss ich die Tour leider in den September verlegen. ca. 10.-17. September. Aber da kanns auch schon wieder schlecht sein mit Schnee...


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Mai 2013)

Eine ist in Blickrichtung Scheidseen Verwalltal, die zweite ist in Blickrichtung Verbella Alpe Abfahrt


----------



## LastActionHero (23. Mai 2013)

ach du je, Gavia Pass liegt ja noch über 1,5 Meter... aber die straße scheint geräumt zu sein, richtig?


----------



## dede (23. Mai 2013)

Gavia kannst dir morgen im Fernsehen anschauen falls/wenn der Giro drüberrollt hat aber traditionell bis Ende Mai/Anfang Juni Wintersperre.....


----------



## LastActionHero (23. Mai 2013)

läuft leider nur auf eurosport 2 *grml* aber gibt sicher nen stream!
das erklärt auch warums da geräumt is!


----------



## dede (23. Mai 2013)

Schau'n mer mal... heut Nacht soll's bis weit unter 2.000m runterschneien, das könnte ein Fall für die Ausweichstrecke werden die nächsten 2 Etappen......


----------



## UncleHo (23. Mai 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Gavia kannst dir morgen im Fernsehen anschauen falls/wenn der Giro drüberrollt hat aber traditionell bis Ende Mai/Anfang Juni Wintersperre.....



Giro hat Gavia und Stelvio für morgen gestrichen. Ausweichroute ist angesagt.


----------



## dede (24. Mai 2013)

Wen wundert's....


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Mai 2013)

Angeblich macht's dieses Wochenende zwischen 30 cm und 50 cm. Momentan ist's schon weiß ab ca. 900 Meter. ... bin am Überlegen die Tourenski auszupacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Diese Schneemengen ist mir bei diesen Temperaturen verständlich!
Am Palinkopf in Ischgl und der Valluga hat es *-11°*   beides liegt auf über 2.800 m.
Mike dein Gedanke mit den Tourenski ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## Timo84 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe der Sommer kommt bald. Wir wollen in 6 Wochen die Albrecht Route fahren.


----------



## ventizm (24. Mai 2013)

von der aktuellen schneelage mal abgesehen, ist es nicht so das juni bis anfang juli prinzipiell zu früh für einen alpencross ist?


----------



## Campbeltown (24. Mai 2013)

...Anfang Juli prinzipiell zu früh finde ich nicht, da ist doch durchaus möglich je nach  aktueller Schneelage und der Route. Und vor allem, auch wenn man es kaum glauben kann - in gut 6 Wochen ist schon Mitte Juli ...


----------



## dede (24. Mai 2013)

"Prinzipiell" ist eine zu generelle Aussage - oft hat's im Juni (spätestens nach der vielzitierten Schafskälte) bereits richtig heiße Phasen, die eine Transalp absolut möglich machen (war schon mehrmals in der letzten Juniwoche auf Tour). Problem ist dann aber oft, daß es extrem gewittrig wird im Laufe des Tages, sprich selten wirklich stabiles, trockenes Hochdruckwetter herrscht. Dafür ist kaum was los (und viele Hütten, gerade im Süden noch nicht geöffnet)....


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Mai 2013)

auch ich vor 2 Jahren das Glück gehabt, das ich meinen AX bereits um den 20. Juni starten konnte. Am ersten Tag bin ich bei starkem Regen in St. Anton gestartet, beim Aufstieg zu den Scheidessen hat es ganz leicht geschneit. Danach hatte ich auf der gesamten Strecke nur Sonnenschein und einem Gewitter bei der Auffahrt von Dimaro nach Madonna.
Auch musste ich das ein oder andere Schneefeld passiern, aber das war nicht gefährliches.

Vergangens Jahr gings auf Grund des vielen Schnees erst Ende Juni Anfang Juli richtig los. 

Darum ist und bleibt das Wetter immer ein Lotteriespiel!


----------



## jkmed (24. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren seit 8 Jahren immer die letzte Juni-Wiche unseren AlpenX....das Wetter war oft gut; hatten auch mal Regen und einmal Schnee in Ischgl...
Ließ sich aber alles Fahren und wir mußten nie die Tour ab- oder unterbrechen...

Vorteil Ende Juni: keine Feriensaison, Hütten haben alle auf


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Mai 2013)

jkmed schrieb:


> Wir fahren seit 8 Jahren immer die letzte Juni-Wiche unseren AlpenX....das Wetter war oft gut; hatten auch mal Regen und einmal Schnee in Ischgl...
> Ließ sich aber alles Fahren und wir mußten nie die Tour ab- oder unterbrechen...
> 
> Vorteil Ende Juni: keine Feriensaison, Hütten haben alle auf



Auch vor und nach der Hauptferienzeit (Ferragosto) hatte ich keine Probleme, Unterkünfte zu bekommen.


----------



## toyoraner (25. Mai 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Sommer kommt bald. Wir wollen in 6 Wochen die Albrecht Route fahren.


 
Wir in grossen Teilen auch ! Wann macht ihr genau los? Wir starten am 8.7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (25. Mai 2013)

ich hab mich vertan.sind nur noch 5 Wochen. Starten am 29.06.


----------



## toyoraner (26. Mai 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> ich hab mich vertan.sind nur noch 5 Wochen. Starten am 29.06.


 

Dann könnt ihr ja direkt berichten!

Gutes Gelingen schonmal.


----------



## DaMichl12 (26. Mai 2013)

Würde mich auch auf einen Bericht freuen! Habe auch vor Anfang-Mitte Juli die Albrecht Route zu fahren.
Werde aber so planen, dass man den Fimberpass umfährt, da ich nicht glaube das er bis dahin schneefrei ist - würde mich aber freuen wenn ich unrecht habe 

Gibts eign. irgendwo eine Alternativroute (fertiger GPS-Track wäre natürlich toll) die den Fimberpass umfährt? Ansonsten muss ich mich wohl selbst an die Arbeit machen.


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Mai 2013)

DaMichl12 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch auf einen Bericht freuen! Habe auch vor Anfang-Mitte Juli die Albrecht Route zu fahren.
> Werde aber so planen, dass man den Fimberpass umfährt, da ich nicht glaube das er bis dahin schneefrei ist - würde mich aber freuen wenn ich unrecht habe
> 
> Gibts eign. irgendwo eine Alternativroute (fertiger GPS-Track wäre natürlich toll) Postbus Landeck - Nauders die den Fimberpass umfährt? Ansonsten muss ich mich wohl selbst an die Arbeit machen.



Na, wer macht da gleich in die Hose? 
Mitte Juli kannst du sicherlich davon ausgehen das der Pass schneefrei ist!

Alternative 1: ist die VIA CLAUDIA von Landeck dem Inn entlang bis nach Sur Enn.
Bevor ich diese Asphaltstrecke vond LDK-Sur Enn mache, nehme ich den Weg über den Fimbapass oder über den Alp Trider Sattel nach Samnaun und weiter Richtung Martina.
oder als eine komfortabler Lösung setze ich mich in den Postbus und lass mich nach Nauders bringen und hänge einen Tam mit einer alternativen Strecke an!


----------



## DaMichl12 (26. Mai 2013)

Na wenn du das sagst, wird er hoffentlich schneefrei sein 
Wenn dann Alternativroute - Postbus kommt eher nicht in frage, will ja doch aus eigener Kraft ankommen.

MfG


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Mai 2013)

DaMichl12 schrieb:


> Na wenn du das sagst, wird er hoffentlich schneefrei sein
> Wenn dann Alternativroute - Postbus kommt eher nicht in frage, will ja doch aus eigener Kraft ankommen.
> 
> MfG



WEBCAMS:
Heilbronner Hütte
Hier ist eine Webcam vom Nachbargipfel ca. 5km Luftline vom Fimberpass
Engadin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (26. Mai 2013)

Wir werden wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt am Inn entlang bis nach Scoul. Dann sind wir ja wieder auf Kurs. Die erste Etappe werden wir dann etwas ausdehnen. Starten eh erst in Lermoos


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Wir werden wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt am Inn entlang bis nach Scoul. Dann sind wir ja wieder auf Kurs. Die erste Etappe werden wir dann etwas ausdehnen. Starten eh erst in Lermoos



Wann soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## Timo84 (26. Mai 2013)

29.06. ich denke da wird bei der jetzigen schneelage nicht viel gehn


----------



## panni20 (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin am Wochenende Teile der Albrechtroute gefahren und kann vielleicht helfen.

Pass da Costainas - fahrbar nur ein kleine Schneefeld auf der Passhöhe
Döss Radond - fahrbar aber größeres Schneefeld vorhanden
Val Mora - Trail zerstört!!! Eine Lawine ist zu übersteigen und eine Erdrutsch zu überwinden (nicht einfach!!!)

Passo Trela - nicht befahrbar!!! mussten die Bikes 2 Std. tragen. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## LastActionHero (2. Juni 2013)

Sauber, vielen Dank! Gegen Ende der Woche solls ja 'warm' werden!
Wo bist du denn sonst noch lang gefahren?


----------



## panni20 (3. Juni 2013)

Servus,

Die Tour ging von Scuol -  Fuldera / Fuldera - Livigno / Livigno - Scuol.
Ich denke die Pässe werden relativ schnell befahrbar sein. Schwierig wird es hingegen im Val Mora, die Lawine wird kaum zu beseitigen sein. 
Passo Trela könnte wenn es warm wird in ca. 2-3 Wochen frei sein.

Gruß panni


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Juni 2013)

panni20 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Die Tour ging von Scuol -  Fuldera / Fuldera - Livigno / Livigno - Scuol.
> Ich denke die Pässe werden relativ schnell befahrbar sein. Schwierig wird es hingegen im Val Mora, die Lawine wird kaum zu beseitigen sein.
> ...



Servus Panni,

Ich denke das wird sehr schnell gehen, da jetzt laut Wetterbericht wieder warm wird, die Schneeschmelze geht von innen und aussen von sich da der Boden sich auch erwärmt.


----------



## panni20 (3. Juni 2013)

Servus Hofbiker,

Du hast natürlich recht aber am Trela liegen stellenweise bis zu 180cm Schnee bzw. Eis. 
Döss radond & Costainas werden wenn es warm wird in ca. 1 Woche frei sein. 
Im Val Mora werden die Jungs vom Nationalpark richtig anpacken müssen, um die trails wieder befahrbar zu machen (wie in den letzten Jahren auch). Das größte Problem wird Lawine sein, da an dieser Stelle auch kaum die Sonne ran kommt. 

Gruß panni


----------



## bully98 (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo, das Val mora liegt auch auf unserem Weg am ersten JuliWE.

Was verstehst du denn unter "nicht einfach" zu überwinden?
Nur mühsam oder auch gefährlich?


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Juni 2013)

bully98 schrieb:


> Hallo, das Val mora liegt auch auf unserem Weg am ersten JuliWE.
> 
> Was verstehst du denn unter "nicht einfach" zu überwinden?
> Nur mühsam oder auch gefährlich?



Bis dahin wird die Schneeschmelze einiges für die Wegfreilegung erledigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panni20 (3. Juni 2013)

Servus,

Die Lawine kann man relativ einfach übersteigen. Sie ist ca. 4m hoch und 25m breit. Der zerstörte Trail wird normalerweise im Juni von Mitarbeitern des Nationalpark erneuert. Wenn nicht, hat sich bis Juli dort evtl. ein kleiner Trampelpfad gebildet der es leichter macht. 
Momentan ist es aber mühsam und gefährlich. 

Gruß panni


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Wer jetzt auf die Strecke geht, sollte sich umbedingt über den Wetterbericht und auch die Lawinensituation informieren!


----------



## Timo84 (13. Juni 2013)

So langsam taut es ja. Ich hoffe wir können in 2 Wochen das Verwall- und Fimbertal befahren. Laut Homepage ist die Heilbronnerhütte schon geöffnet und die Heidelberger soll ab dem 22. Juni öffnen


----------



## Hofbiker (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, du sagste es. Das Verwalltall ist sicherlich schon bis zur Schönverwallhütte geräumt.
Du wirst einige SChneefelder zum überqueren antreffen. Die Abfahrt von der Heilbronner ist lt. Webcam schon geräumt. Der Hüttenbetrieb der Konstanzerhütte geht am Wochenende schon los1


----------



## LastActionHero (13. Juni 2013)

Jawoll, die nächsten 4 Tage solls nochmal gut warm werden mit viel Sonne und 0°C-Grenze jenseits 3500m! Ich bin mittlerweile sehr zuversichtlich! Die bekannten Webcams sehen gut aus!

Wir starten ja am 20.06. und ich hab mich nochmal bisschen weiter erkundigt:
Passo del Alpe hab ich von Alessandro (La Baita) ein paar Bilder bekommen, das sollte gut machbar sein, ist bis auf paar Schneefelder frei. Gavia Pass ist komplett geräumt.
Heilbronner Hütte habe ich heute angefragt, der Weg Richtung Galtür ist geräumt, andere Richtung von St. Anton kommend, momentan noch reichlich Schnee -> 1-2 Std. Fußmarsch angesagt.
Val Mora und Pass Costainas s.o.

Fimberpass wird bei uns kritisch, der wird wahrscheinlich nicht fahrbar sein am 23.06. (wobei wir bei gutem wetter und nicht zu hohem schnee zu schieben gewillt sind)
- Alternative entweder über Zeblasjoch oder Postbus bis Landeck (Übernachten defintiv Bodenalpe), dann Reschenpass
Montozzo denke ich auch nicht, wobei der ja erst am 26.06. dran kommt, muss man vor Ort fragen und ggf. die Alternative über Passo Tonale nehmen!

Wir werdens sehen!
Ihr fahrt glaub ich eine Woche später, da wird, wenns so weiter geht, alles gut fahrbar sein, denke ich! Nächste Woche wird eine extreme Hitzewelle erwartet!


----------



## Crissi (13. Juni 2013)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Jawoll, die nächsten 4 Tage solls nochmal gut warm werden mit viel Sonne und 0°C-Grenze jenseits 3500m! Ich bin mittlerweile sehr zuversichtlich! Die bekannten Webcams sehen gut aus!
> 
> Wir starten ja am 20.06. und ich hab mich nochmal bisschen weiter erkundigt:
> Passo del Alpe hab ich von Alessandro (La Baita) ein paar Bilder bekommen, das sollte gut machbar sein, ist bis auf paar Schneefelder frei. Gavia Pass ist komplett geräumt.
> ...



Hier mal das rifugio bozzi mit montozo-scharte, Bild müsste von gestern sein:


----------



## LastActionHero (14. Juni 2013)

OK, also das wird man wohl vergessen können 

Fimbapass liegt lt. Aussage Heidelberger Hütte zwar noch gut Schnee, wird aber schon befahren, sodass sich eine Spur zum Pass hinauf und auf der anderen Seite auch wieder runter gebildet hat. Das reicht uns! Kann nur noch besser werden!


----------



## Timo84 (17. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr eure Unterkünfte schon vorher gebucht? bzw. wo habt ihr eure Übernachtungen geplant?


----------



## theduke1mtb (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo, bin 2006 über den Fimba, wollte im Juli mit meiner Frau über die Alp Trida bzw. den Salaaser Trail und dann durchs Val D´Uina! 
Welcher Übergang ist einfacher? Vielen Dank

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Unterkünfte schon vorher gebucht? bzw. wo habt ihr eure Übernachtungen geplant?




Servus, wann möchtest du den fahren und mit wieviel Personen? 
Danach ist die Frage schnell beantwortet


----------



## Timo84 (17. Juni 2013)

Fahren nächste Woche Samstag den 29.06. los und sind zu 2.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Fahren nächste Woche Samstag den 29.06. los und sind zu 2.



Dann ist das alles kein Problem, da bekommst du Unterkünfte ohne Reservierungen. SOmit kannst du die Etappen nach Lust und Laune einteilen, mach dir eine Liste mit Rufnummern, dann kannst du kurstfristig zum übernachten anrufen, damit bist du wesentlich flexibler


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juni 2013)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Hallo, bin 2006 über den Fimba, wollte im Juli mit meiner Frau über die Alp Trida bzw. den Salaaser Trail und dann durchs Val D´Uina!
> Welcher Übergang ist einfacher? Vielen Dank
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Willst du über den Fimbapass oder über Samnaun abfahren?


----------



## theduke1mtb (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist noch nicht wirklich geklärt, welcher ist denn der schönere Weg?
Fimbapass, Scoul, Sur-En kenne ich, habe Bedenken das der Inntalradweg zu langweilig ist wenn man über Samnaun ins Inntal abfährt und dann nach Sur En will.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juni 2013)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht wirklich geklärt, welcher ist denn der schönere Weg?
> Fimbapass, Scoul, Sur-En kenne ich, habe Bedenken das der Inntalradweg zu langweilig ist wenn man über Samnaun ins Inntal abfährt und dann nach Sur En will.



Dann würde ich über das Fimbatal zur Heidelbergerhütte fahren, damit du deine Frau vielleicht mit der anderen Strecke und dem Fimbapass nicht überforderst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theduke1mtb (17. Juni 2013)

Das war 2006 mein Weg, wollte ggf. dieses Mal über den Salaaser Trail.
Werde das nochmal überdenken......

Danke

Gruß


----------



## w3rd (17. Juni 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Dann ist das alles kein Problem, da bekommst du Unterkünfte ohne Reservierungen. SOmit kannst du die Etappen nach Lust und Laune einteilen, mach dir eine Liste mit Rufnummern, dann kannst du kurstfristig zum übernachten anrufen, damit bist du wesentlich flexibler


Zu welcher Zeit sollte man denn reservieren?


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Dann würde ich über das Fimbatal zur Heidelbergerhütte fahren, damit du deine Frau vielleicht mit der anderen Strecke und dem Fimbapass nicht überforderst





w3rd schrieb:


> Zu welcher Zeit sollte man denn reservieren?


Wenn ich alleine oder zu zweit unterwegs bin, dann rufe ich ca. 1 -   1½ Std. vorher an ob noch was frei ist, sollte es nicht klappen bekommst du meistens einen Tipp zum Nachbarn.   und das mache ich schon mehrere Jahre so! Ausgenommen in S-Charl da habe ich, wenn ich nache dem Ferienbeginn unterwegs war vorbestellt. (Sicher ist Sicher)


----------



## w3rd (17. Juni 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine oder zu zweit unterwegs bin, dann rufe ich ca. 1 -   1½ Std. vorher an ob noch was frei ist, sollte es nicht klappen bekommst du meistens einen Tipp zum Nachbarn.   und das mache ich schon mehrere Jahre so! Ausgenommen in S-Charl da habe ich, wenn ich nache dem Ferienbeginn unterwegs war vorbestellt. (Sicher ist Sicher)


Nein ich meinte eher, zu welcher Saison/Jahreszeit. 
Aber ok, wir sind zu zweit. sollte also klappen 
danke dir


----------



## fmk (17. Juni 2013)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Das war 2006 mein Weg, wollte ggf. dieses Mal über den Salaaser Trail.
> Werde das nochmal überdenken......
> 
> Danke
> ...


 
Wir sind letztes Jahr den Salaaser Trail gefahren und waren begeistert. Technisch durchaus mit Anspruch, aber für Normal-Biker wie uns noch machbar. Allerdings recht anstrengend, da der Trail kein permanentes Gefälle hat und auch ein paar kurze Gegenanstiege aufweist. In der Flanke unterhalb des Salaaser Kopfes lag teilweise noch etwas Schnee und es war deshalb trotz schönem Wetter ziemlich nass, schmierig und anstrengend. Letzteres relativiert sich vielleicht ein bisschen, wenn Ihr die Seilbahn bis zum Idjoch nehmt.

Ab Alp Trider Sattel Schotterweg nach Samnaun runter, danach wohl keine sinnvolle Alternative zur Straße. Auf der Straße gibt es 3 oder 4 unbeleuchtete Tunnels, da solltet Ihr zumindest ein Vorderlicht dabei haben (wir sind ohne durch; das war saugefährlich und nicht zur Nachahmung zu empfehlen). Im Inntal zunächst auf der Straße bis Martina (bei uns war wenig Verkehr), danach gibt es glaube ich einen Schotterweg auf der (in Fließrichtung) rechten Seite vom Inn. 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß - ich würde wohl eher über den Fimba fahren...

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juni 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte eher, zu welcher Saison/Jahreszeit.
> Aber ok, wir sind zu zweit. sollte also klappen
> danke dir



So ab Mitte Juli bis ca. 20 August wird großteils reserviert, denn da haben die Italiener Ferragosto und das ganze Land ist in den Bergen verteilt.


----------



## LastActionHero (17. Juni 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Unterkünfte schon vorher gebucht? bzw. wo habt ihr eure Übernachtungen geplant?



Ich habe sicherheitshalber alles frühzeitig via Booking.com reserviert. Zum grössten Teil die im Roadbook empfohlenen Hotels (soweit bei booking vorhanden). 
Wollte auf unserem ersten Alpencross die Sicherheit haben, zu wissen, was mich am Etappenziel erwartet, ohne noch umherfahren zu müssen und die Bleibe für die Nacht mehr oder weniger nach Gutglück auszusuchen.
Mach natürlich ein Stück weit unflexibel was das letztliche Etappenziel angeht, aber wir möchten ohnehin die albrecht route im Original abfahren, insofern ist uns das egal.
Sicherlich geht es ohne Reservierung um die Zeit, und man hat auch sicher keine Probleme ein schönes Hotel zu finden vor Ort, aber so ists mir einfach lieber


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Juni 2013)

Ja, so kann man es auch machen, alles nach Plan damit man nicht überfordert ist! Auch bin ich nicht von allen angpriesenen Unterkünften an der Albrechtroute mit dem angebotenen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis einverstanden bzw. 100% überzeugt.


> So ab Mitte Juli bis ca. 20 August wird großteils reserviert, denn da haben die Italiener Ferragosto und das ganze Land ist in den Bergen verteilt.


Nur zu dieser Zeit meide ich einen AX zu machen!


----------



## LastActionHero (18. Juni 2013)

Tja, Preis/Leistung, das hab ich mir auch schon Ã¼berlegt. Bei den ersten beiden Hotels in Ãsterreich gibts HP fÃ¼r knapp 50-60â¬, in den folgenden fÃ¼r das gleiche Geld nur Ã+F... bzw. +25/30â¬ HP Zuschlag Pro Person, das finde ich relativ viel.
Aber gut, soweit nur auf dem Papier, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Ãbrigens: Hab gestern mit Marcello vom Rif. Bozzi geschrieben: In 1 Woche sollte Montozzo fahrbar sein meint er. Jetzt wirds pÃ¼nktlich zum Tourstart wieder kÃ¼hler, wÃ¤re cool wenns trotzdem noch klappt


----------



## LastActionHero (23. Juni 2013)

So, aktuelle Info von der Albrecht-Route!

Heilbronner Hütte: Haken dran! Ab schönverwallhütte noch 40hm machbar, danach geschlossene Schneedecke! Haben 2h dafür gebraucht!

Fimbapass: davor 3x kleine Schneefelder, 2x je 100m. Dahinter auch nochmal 5x kleinere Felder, aber alles sehr gut machbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (23. Juni 2013)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> So, aktuelle Info von der Albrecht-Route!
> 
> Heilbronner Hütte: Haken dran! Ab schönverwallhütte noch 40hm machbar, danach geschlossene Schneedecke! Haben 2h dafür gebraucht!
> 
> Fimbapass: davor 3x kleine Schneefelder, 2x je 100m. Dahinter auch nochmal 5x kleinere Felder, aber alles sehr gut machbar!



Genauso habe ich das vermutet. 

Es wird kommende Woche wieder Scheefall bis auf 1.800m geben


----------



## LastActionHero (23. Juni 2013)

Morgen schon gemeldet! Müssen morgen spontan entscheiden ob val mora und passo verva gehen... Nunja, montozzo ist gestrichen, gabia und passo del alpe je nachdem was morgen der tag bringt! 

Also heilbronner war kein spass, das hat gut körner gekostet! Fimber runter war auch nicht doll. Für mich mit hardtail zu 95% nicht fahrbar! Pfad sehr ausgewaschen und mit dicken brocken durchsetzt... Ausserdem laufen da grade wassermassen runter, das ist schon imposant!

Achja, pass costainas null problem, da ist alles frei!


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2013)

Servus, 

Nachdem der Constains Pass schneefrei ist, denke ich dass du auch durch das Val Mora fahren kannst. Der Trail wird meiner Meinung nach nicht zum fahren sein, dafür kannst du die Forststrasse zum Passo di Fraele und den Stauseen nehmen. Am Torri di Fraele kannst du dich entscheiden über Bormio oder Passo Verva nach Grossio zu fahren. 
Die *Wetterberichte* bringen für heute nachmittag wieder besseres Wetter!



> Wetterbericht für das Engadin, den nütze ich auch für die Region Bormio/Grosio
> *Im Engadin  sowie im Münstertal bewölkt und vor allem am Vormittag Regen und ab etwa  1900 m Schnee. Um 10 Grad.*



Und der Rest der Woche verspricht ja wieder gutes Wetter!


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juni 2013)

Großvati schau, es hat geschneit!


----------



## Timo84 (24. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was uns am Wochenende erwartet. Wir werden Samstag starten.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juni 2013)

Ach, da kann die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Timo84 (24. Juni 2013)

Die Hoffnung hab ich auch noch


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Großvati schau, es hat geschneit!



Servus Mike,

Das ist doch ganz normal zu dieser Jahreszeit in unserer Gegend! 

GEL!


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juni 2013)

Alles nur ein Ausrüstungsthema. ... und ne Frage der Härte.  Wobei mich das Sauwetter auch auf einmal überrascht hat. War innerhalb einer Stunde extrem kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMichl12 (24. Juni 2013)

Na Klasse!

Wollte eigentlich morgen in GAP starten. 
Heilbronner Hütte hats auch geschneit wie man auf der Webcam erkennen kann.

Weis wer wie es auf dem Passo Foppa/Mortirolo ausschaut?

Fimberpass werde ich wohl streichen. Montozzo Scharte vermutlich auch.
Kennt da wer gute Alternativen?


----------



## Timo84 (24. Juni 2013)

Statt Montozzo Scharte kannst du über den Passo del Tonale


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2013)

Macht doch nicht gleich in die Hose! wegem dem bisserl Schnee! 

Der Wetterbericht schaut für die kommenden Tage echt SUPER aus! Ab Dienstag gibt es im Süden schon wieder > 20° und mehr! 


Nicht gleich den Kopf hängen lassen!


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Alles nur ein Ausrüstungsthema. ... und ne Frage der Härte.  Wobei mich das Sauwetter auch auf einmal überrascht hat. War innerhalb einer Stunde extrem kalt.



Genso ist es! Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Sondern nur falsche Kleidung!


----------



## DaMichl12 (24. Juni 2013)

Schlechtwettervarianten sind jedenfalls eingeplant.
Werde bei Gelegenheit berichten!
Fleecepullover wurde noch zusätzlich eingepackt


----------



## LastActionHero (24. Juni 2013)

Also der Neuschnee haute war nicht soo wild! Val Mora schweine kalt, schnee ab 2100hm, aber Weg absolut frei, passo verva wird wohl ähnlich sein, sind die alternative nach bormio gefahren!

Wird schon passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2013)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Also der Neuschnee haute war nicht soo wild! Val Mora schweine kalt, schnee ab 2100hm, aber Weg absolut frei, passo verva wird wohl ähnlich sein, sind die alternative nach bormio gefahren!
> 
> Wird schon passen



Servus LastActionHero

Siehst du, da hat sich mein frühes Posting mit dem Wetterbericht bezahlt gemacht! Und morgen geht es über den Passo di Alpi? Lass mir Alex vom La Baita schön Grüßen!


----------



## LastActionHero (25. Juni 2013)

Passo del Alpe ist komplett schneefrei und fahrbar!


----------



## DaMichl12 (25. Juni 2013)

Wetter für Ischgl schaut ja morgen nicht sooo toll aus. Schneefallgrenze heute 1.950 hm und morgen 2.010 hm. 
St. Anton sieht ja gleich noch schlimmer aus.
Sitze gerade in Landeck und warte auf besseres Wetter.... bin aber schon am überlegen das ganze abzublasen.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Juni 2013)

DaMichl12 schrieb:


> Wetter für Ischgl schaut ja morgen nicht sooo toll aus. Schneefallgrenze heute 1.950 hm und morgen 2.010 hm.
> St. Anton sieht ja gleich noch schlimmer aus.
> Sitze gerade in Landeck und warte auf besseres Wetter.... bin aber schon am überlegen das ganze abzublasen.



Nicht nervös werden DaMichl!

Der Wetterbericht für ISCHGL morgen! Schaut doch gut aus!


----------



## Crissi (25. Juni 2013)

News vom Wirt der bozzi Hütte am montozo:
Marcello Cenini
Hello 
the fork still a few patches of snow, but several people have already gone mountain biking.
Hello hello
Marcello


----------



## DaMichl12 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich werde den morgigen Tag mal auf mich zukommen lassen. Werde dann berichten. 
Hast ja recht @Hofbiker, ich seh das alles viel zu eng  Mache mir hald nur Gedanken, da ich alleine unterwegs bin, und da möchte ich kein all zu großes Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Juni 2013)

DaMichl12 schrieb:


> Ich werde den morgigen Tag mal auf mich zukommen lassen. Werde dann berichten.
> Hast ja recht @_Hofbiker_, ich seh das alles viel zu eng  Mache mir hald nur Gedanken, da ich alleine unterwegs bin, und da möchte ich kein all zu großes Risiko eingehen.



Ich werde mir über die aktuelle und örtliche Schneelage morgen selber ein Bild im Ötztal-Obergurgl machen

Von LDK aus kannst du immer eine Alternative wählen. z.B. mit dem Postbus nach Pfunds und dann über den Innradweg nach S-Charl.
Durfte ich vergangenes Jahr mit einem Kunden von mir so machen!

Ich fahre 1x im Jahr immer alleine!(wird Anfang Spetember sein).
In 3 Wochen geht es mit einer Gruppe von STANTON - nach Riva.  
Die sind schon ganz heiss, da es für die hälfte der 1AX ist. Der älteste Teilnehmer ist 67 Jahre jung und fit wie ein junges Wiesel!


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Juni 2013)

und wie waren die Wetterverhältnisse?


----------



## DaMichl12 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

sorry, hatte gestern kein Internet.
Zur Konstanzer Hütte hoch hats nur geregnet.
Der Weg zur Heilbronner Hütte war krass. Erst wenige Schneefelder, dann 1 h bis zur Hütte nur durch eine geschlossene Schneedecke hoch. Schneetiefe ca. 30-40 cm. Schnee war sehr lose, so das ich oft abgerutscht bin. 
Fazit: Möglich ja, aber dauert ewig und braucht viel Kraft. Ich würde beim nächsten mal eine Alternative einplanen.

Fimberpass: zuerst nur wenige kleine Schneefelder (ab ca. 2300hm), dann etwas größere Schneefelder ca. 100 m lang. Fester Schnee, kein Abrutschen. Bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie im Verwall Tal.
Bergab muss dann ein wenig geschoben werden - Wege sind ausgewaschen und verblockt, aber später mit guter Fahrtechnik fahrbar.


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Juni 2013)

DaMichl12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, hatte gestern kein Internet.
> Zur Konstanzer Hütte hoch hats nur geregnet.
> ...



Danke für das Feedback. Ich hatte heute um 7 Uhr in Obergurgl -0,5° gehabt und die Scheibe war leicht angefroren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMichl12 (27. Juni 2013)

An der Schneelage im Verwall Tal wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern.
Auch die 40 cm Schnee sind nur von mir geschätzt, so weit wie ich eingesunken bin. Was darunter noch ist - keine Ahnung.
Jedenfalls habe ich bei Yuris B&B wegen der Schneelage auf der Montozzo Scharte nachgefragt - sollen wohl nur noch vereinzelte kleine Schneefelder vorhanden sein. Werde berichten!


----------



## DaMichl12 (28. Juni 2013)

4. Tag Albrecht Route:

Döss Radond komplett schneefrei, leider sehr kalt (4º). Hat kurz angefangen ganz leicht zu schneien.
Passo Verva zwei kleine Schneefelder (ca. 10m) bei der Abfahrt, aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## DaMichl12 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

zum 5. Tag brauch ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen - Schnee gabs keinen, aber viele Motorradfahrer am Passo Mortirolo.
Tag 6 war nochmal richtig anstrengend. Montozzo Scharte - die letzten 100 hm muss durch Schnee geschoben oder getragen werden. Ist aber nicht weiter tragisch.
Trail von der Montozzo Scharte runter für mich unfahrbar. Weiter unten muss ein stürzender Gebirgsbach durchquert werden - Brücke nicht vorhanden bzw. liegt aufgerollt neben dem Bach - vermutlich zu hoher  Wasserstand wegen Schneeschmelze !?


----------



## toyoraner (5. Juli 2013)

Wir starten Montag! Hoffe die Sonne hat in den letzten Tagen noch bissl gearbeitet. Wettertechnisch wirds zumindest nicht mehr kalt...

Ich werde berichten!


----------



## toyoraner (16. Juli 2013)

We are back! 
Kurz zusammengefasst. Es war supergeil, aber manchmal auch anstrengend. Jetzt bin ich in der Form meines Lebens, mein Durchschnittspuls ist über die Woche ordentlich gesunken, wow. Die Italiener können einfach keine Brötchen backen. Der 4. Tag von Tschierv nach Grosotto klingt leichter als er ist - am Anfang nach Val Mora hoch war schon ordentlich und zum Schluß Passo Verva war dann brutal. Wetter war ein Traum, die Regenausrüstung blieb ungenutzt. Ein leichter Rucksack ist Gold wert (bei mir 5,2Kg). Der Garmin war Goldwert - einfach unbeschwertes Fahren ohne ständig auf die Karte schauen zu müssen. Juli ist ne gute Zeit für nen Cross, da sehr sehr wenig los auf den Trails. Letzte Etappe über den Tremalzo und die Trails nach Riva runter war ein Superfinale.

Was die Route betrifft - kann da nur bis Val Dorizzo berichten, da wir ab da anders gefahren sind! Es gibts keine Verschüttungen bzw. Blockaden, zwei kleine Schneebretchen am Fimberpass sowie eines im Val Mora waren die einzigen Hindernisse.


----------



## fissenid (17. Juli 2013)

toyoraner schrieb:


> We are back!
> Ein leichter Rucksack ist Gold wert (bei mir 5,2Kg).


 

Wie hast du das geschafft?????? Unter 6 Kilo war ich noch nie.....


----------



## toyoraner (17. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft?????? Unter 6 Kilo war ich noch nie.....



Da wir zu dritt waren wurde Werkzeug, Erstehilfepaket und Kartenmaterial gerecht verteilt. Dazu beide Trinkflaschen am Rad, ne kleine Satteltasche für Riegel und Co. (war schon 1Kg drin) brachten schon viel! Ansonsten war eigentlich alles dabei, bis auf nen Pulli z.Bsp. oder ein Wechseltrikot oder Wechselradhose. Mein Begleiter hatte sogar 4,4 Kg! Er hatte die Hose für Abends weggelassen z.Bsp.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juli 2013)

ja, wenn man's wesentliche mitnimmt, dann kommt auf die oben erwähnten Gewichtsangaben. Ich düse morgen los mit 5.3 kg ohne Lebensmittel


----------



## Palaisbosch (17. Juli 2013)

Auch ich gehöre in die Runde Alpencrosser mit fissenid...Wir starten am 26.07. in Oberstdorf und es wird mein erster Alpencross werden...bin schon sehr gespannt....ich Frau mit 5 Herren...auch ich habe (trotz Frau) ein Rucksack unter 6 KG...derzeit 5,8 KG...aber da gibt es noch Optimierungspotenzial 
Und das mit Hose und Schuhe für abends...das will Frau schon haben   

Das Wetter macht bis jetzt ja mal einen guten Eindruck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (10. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen Forum,
ich plane die Albrecht Gravel Transalp (https://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/gravelbike) ab dem 25. Juni. Höchste Übergänge sind Costainas und Val Mora. Habe im Internet recherchiert, Webcams habe ich keine gefunden, nur Seiten, die die Schnee-/Lawinensituation für Skifahrer bewerten. Bevor ich jetzt Hotels reserviere (eigentlich wollte ich spontan fahren, dass ist aber wegen der Corona Situation wohl  nicht mehr ideal) deshalb meine Frage an Euch: wie ist die aktuelle Schneelage in dieser Region, kann man die Tour derzeit (ja, mir ist klar dass sich das in zwei Wochen noch ändern kann) fahren?
Danke für Euren Input!
P.


----------



## Fette Qualle (10. Juni 2020)

Altschneebedingt kein Problem. Alle anderen Variablen, auch meteorologische, müssen - wie immer - von Tag zu Tag bewertet werden. 
Viel Spaß auf Deiner Tour!


----------



## Paul_FfM (10. Juni 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann muss Herr Kurz jetzt nur noch die Züge von Italien über Innsbruck nach München freigeben und es kann losgehen.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Juni 2020)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann muss Herr Kurz jetzt nur noch die Züge von Italien über Innsbruck nach München freigeben und es kann losgehen.


Ab 15. Juni ist komplette Reisefreiheit zwischen IT-AT-DE


----------



## Paul_FfM (12. Juni 2020)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ab 15. Juni ist komplette Reisefreiheit zwischen IT-AT-DE



Ja, aber auf der Seite der Österreichischen Bahn ist bisher meine Rückfahrt (Eurocity ab Rovereto) noch offen.








						Aktuelle News Italien
					

Alle Informationen zu Corona.




					www.obb-italia.com
				



Das wird sich bis Anfang Juli aber sicher noch ändern-


----------



## Hessekloetzer (12. Juni 2020)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Das wird sich bis Anfang Juli aber sicher noch ändern-



https://www.oebb.at/de/neuigkeiten/einschraenkungen-im-bahnverkehr#nachbarlaender

Eurocity München-Verona/Bologna: 26. Juni 2020
Eventuell auch schon früher... Hoffen wir, dass diese Nachricht aktueller ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (12. Juni 2020)

Hessekloetzer schrieb:


> https://www.oebb.at/de/neuigkeiten/einschraenkungen-im-bahnverkehr#nachbarlaender
> 
> Eurocity München-Verona/Bologna: 26. Juni 2020
> Eventuell auch schon früher... Hoffen wir, dass diese Nachricht aktueller ist.


Danke für den Link!


----------

